# Two subs for 2ch HIFI : Stereo or Mono ?



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Soon ill be getting my new subs and was planning on using them for both HT and 2ch HIFI use. Im wondering if people go the stereo bass or mono bass option?

For a bit of background information my active speakers have a selectable low pass output crossover point of 40Hz. Would people normally go for a mono setup or stereo with two subs? I know I can try this out for myself when they arrive and I work out what electronics to use, but thought I would ask the question anyways.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Generally the bass information thats recorded is not stereo so a mono feed will be fine, is the receiver that your using have a dedicated sub output?


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Yeap, I have an Integra DHC-9.9.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok then it wont matter just use the sub output and your good to go as it will automatically send the lows from both channels to the sub.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Depends on how well the Integra implements the crossovers. I can certainly test it out.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If its anything like my Onkyo 805 then it will do a great job.


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I have tried both, Mono Bass is louder because it's output is summed (this is from my own experience and from research around the net)

To me Stereo Sub Bass sounds much more realistic/accurate. I xover @ 100hz... subs are individually positioned approx 1m directly behind main L/R

I'm guessing u will be driving the subs from the active loudspeakers internal xover, and if so is 40 hz the only option? I can try it @ 40hz and let u know my finding's if u like Dritz? 

(& trust me there is separation down there, replaying both Music & Movies & watching signal indicators on the amp it's easily noticeable )


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

Cheers mate. Always happy to hear about peoples findings.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

I downloaded the DCX software to have a play with it. Seems to have all that is required. Seems like a great little unit.

I did read that it works better when fed pro levels. And that the Behringer MX882 would be a great unit to do any mixing (combing L + LFE & R + LFE etc.) as well as up'ing the levels to met the pro level requirements.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mika75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I also downloaded the software, more out of curiosity, but never used it. 

The DCX GUI is intimidating at 1st, but becomes very simple once initial settings are stored. 

_*re:works better when fed pro levels*_ It's designed to drive pro gear not consumer, I don't have issues as I use a pro amp with input trim pots, but u may end up with noise if the amplifier ur driving has high input levels, & these will need to be attenuated.


----------



## Drizt (Aug 21, 2006)

I heard that it was the input levels that need to be at pro level? The Quest 3004 can accommodate both pro and consumer levels as far as I could tell from the manual. If it can't the MX882 could be used to up the levels on the way in to the DCX and then drop them back down after the DCX before the going on to the amps. Many options there. That behringer gear seems to offer a lot of options for comparatively low prices.


----------

